# G&S Barbecue



## dbeast420 (Sep 22, 2007)

Any ever heard of them?? They're a member of the Ring.

Here's a link to their slideshow for their cookers. Look pretty nice to me.

http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h3...slideshow=true


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

They sure do like flame decor. I got tired of seeing it!


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 23, 2007)

Where they from?, do they make trailer units?


----------



## dbeast420 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's the link to their home page but it says it's under construction...

http://home.roadrunner.com/~mrbuzzsaw/

Maybe the admins of the smokering can help us out


----------



## wavector (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweet. I'd love to see those automated with acuated dampers via instrumentation for the meat and smoker temp. Nice design. Seems as if the hot spots would almost be negligible. The dampers could also be individually controlled to negate hot spots that would arise from unequal fire inside the firebox.

Those fire place wood grates in the fire box are graduated for a reason right? For clean out at the lower end or what? It seems the side closest to the smoker would be hotter than the lower grate. Is that on purpsoe, or is the cleanout on the higher side grate? Allowing for easy acces to ash underneath the higher grate. That would make more sense to me, since the coal about to burn out would produce the more ash and room underneath the higher grate would allow for ash removal during the smoke. But, I don't see an end of the fire box access for ash clean out.

Looks like someone has access to a plasma cutter.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been collecting parts to automate my smoker some day, have a temp controller with analog I/O, will have a PLC soon with a analog card, haven a hard time comeing up with motors, all the motors i have that would suit the purpose have alredy been "smoked", may have to buy them and that will hurt the free99 status i'm at now.


----------



## wavector (Sep 25, 2007)

Why don't you try pneumatic? I know the heat may need to be calibrated somehow and any position sensors would have to withstand heat, but if it's done from the outside of the boxes it really would not matter too much. Sending units in automotive gasoline tanks use a 12 volt DC supply and an RTD to measure the gasoline level in a gas take. That same concept can be used to measure the position of a damper(s) and mounted remote from the heat. One pneumatic cylinder can control two dampers. It's resistance values vary the amount of the 12 volts allow through. Analog resolution may not even have to be that much.

As far as motors go, I would maybe do it from the outside and use stepper motors. There must be a some that are NEMA 3R rated. I read here where someone was using servo-drives to position dampers. That will probably work, but I prefer pneumatics cylinders.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 26, 2007)

Being an Electrician i don't want to hear a air compressor run. A servo drive would be fine, just pricey. I'm planning on useing a lineare scale witha reverseing rack motor controled by a temp controler and thermocouple with a  adjutable hystreases and reaction time.

Isn't a RTD (resistive temp. device) a 3 wire temp sending unit?


----------



## richtee (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey...they can't think of EVERYTHING!


----------



## wavector (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, I misstated.

Resisitive Temperature Device or Resistive Thermal Device (2-wire or 3-wire)

We use transmitters too,

http://www.omega.com/Manuals/manualpdf/M1253.pdf

I'm a Journeyman Wireman, too.

The small compressors for the smaller air cylinders aren't that bad. Heck, the can even be silienced.

RTDs are used in process pipe temperature measurements. Variable resistor would have been a more appropriate term(s) the sending in the gas tank and the RTD. The difference between the two is one operates do to temp and the other off of positon. My mistake. Thermocouples I would use for the meat temperature or smoker temp measurements. I just prefer RTDs.

I saw on here yesterday, on the thread about the dance hall drop box, where the owner used a thermostat from what look like a heat trace controller. Excellent way to control heat in a smoker as the temp settings are high and the contactors that come with the package are heavy duty (30 amps if I'm not mistaken). Finding old thermostat controllers like that is something I may come across. We service oil storage and pumping facilities. Heck, we threw one away the other day because the capillary tube had tar all over it. It was an old Nelson. We kept the explosion-proof box though, they are hard to come by.

I'm really interested in what you are doing. 

What's the stroke length?

http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...IMO/LimoLh.pdf

What type of insulation value are you using for the wire? Silicone, THHN, or fiber glass? 105°C, 125°C or plus? And, how are you mounting your motor, on the outside or underneath away from the heat? Or, is the motor heat resistant?


----------



## crownovercoke (Sep 26, 2007)

My translator is not working!!!! What language are you guys speaking anyway??


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 27, 2007)

Wavector, i wasn't harsh'en on you , some times after work i'm still in game mode, so i may have came off short.

As for as wire it will all be out side of the smoker ,6" or so from fire box and stack, so THHN and SJOOW cord will be fine. and regular Thermocouple wire J type will be fine , could use RH wire, but costy. The reason i would'nt use a RTD is because of the cost of the controller, and probably not needed, only benefit would be instantaneous reaction to temps. The motors i have found,not looked real hard either, are made by dayton, sold thru Graigers. the variable resistors ,Rheostats have 2 wires and potentiameters(pot) have 3, kinda like the thermocouple/RTD, both serve the same basic principal, 1 is more precise.

Are you a Lineman?

We should crash some brain cells and figure some of this application for real, i have been tossing around maken a electric cooker also.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 27, 2007)

AND  , would mount the motor with those fiberglass washers/mounts. probably would'nt mount driectly to the smoker to start, so then you wont be cutting and hacking mounts till it functions properly. The motor would also have to be reverseing and be SLOW.


----------



## wavector (Sep 27, 2007)

Inside Journeyman Wireman former member IBEW Local 130, New Orleans, LA and IBEW Local 505, Mobile, AL. Traveler/tramp, worked in Detroit, Toledo, Lima and Chicagoland areas. Love IBEW Local 176 Joliet, IL.

Working for a electrcial company locally, servicing the oil field industry and other machine, industrial and commercial companies.

It sounds like you have the right idea with the application. Slower reaction time and less overcompensation. Makes sense. I was just more concerned with the heat being near the motors and causing problems down the road. The sensors can usually withstand more heat as they are made to monitor heat. As far as thermocouples, are you using them to monitor meat multiple temperatures or just smoker temp? It seems as if what you are doing now just controls the smoker temp. Does the controller have the room to monitor meat temp too, and adjust the smoker accordingly? 

Are you using the pots to measure position and rheostats for control?


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 27, 2007)

I was thinken of useing the controller to operate the smoker temps, will use a seprate thermo, to monitor meat.
Will probly use a lineare scale for the fire box gate, and a not sure about the stack, im still in the dreaming stage, and to busy with work right now.

I have my Masters license and work for a contractor, my title is "Controls Spe******t", but do just about every thing imagineable, 1 day i will be progaming a plc/automated sytem, the next day i could be running undergrounds or setting swithgears and running service calls. Its funny how the title terms of what we do vary in diff. parts of our country, just glad we have another sparky on the site. 

Take care.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow , some one did'nt like "s p e c i a l i s t"


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah........smokebuzz..........i was wondering about that...........lil TOO much overmoderating?


dude


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe because the werds cut out spell ******t?
a male vigor pill?
LOLOL


dude


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 28, 2007)

Is kind uva big word


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

LMAO............is deleted mine also.........wtf............dude just shakes his head...........lil over the top there jeff


dude


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

lets see........lets try..........  ******


dude


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

LMAO...........you guys killing me here.........didn't see nuttin in the rules bout spelling out male enhancement remedies being banned.............LOLOLOL


dude


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 28, 2007)

Walking Dude.. I don't think it is over moderating at all. It is deleting the word C-i-a-l-i-s which is a word that a lot of these spammers use when they come in.

They post links for their drug websites and if some of the letters become an asterisk, it messes up their links so they do not work anymore.

Moderating a forum comes with a price tag.

I am working on trying to make it recognize the actual word but ignore it if it is inside of another word.

Try to be patient as we find these and fix them.. if you see one point it out but try not to be too critical.. it is completely necessary unless we are wanting to invite spammers to have a free hand in our forum.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry, wasn't trying to be overcritical.........just didn't know what to put in the subject line of the pm................just thought it was funny that spe******t was blurped..........it WAS humours


wd


----------

